# Was mach ich falsch bei Spitzkehren?



## felixh. (9. November 2010)

Mag mal jemand die Pics auf Fahrtechnik analysieren. Mir fehlt ab und an bei Spitzkehren etwas die Kontrolle am VR. Bräuchte einfach Tipps wie ich mich verbessern kann.

Also einfach mal alles kritisieren was ich besser machen könnte/sollte. Die Gabel hab ich sehr weich eingestellt (solange ich nicht springe brauche ich nicht härter zu gehen) und steilen Lenkwinkel (unbelastet 67,5° - beim wegtauchen der 180mm Gabel also noch deutlich steiler).
Was passt hier bei der Körperposition nicht.
Was mir auch klar ist, ist dass die Pedale eher in einer Position stehen sollten, wo ich noch reintreten kann. 

(Ich weiß dass ich teils zu weit hinten bin - die Stelle ist recht steil, kommt auf den Bildern halt nicht rüber), ich möchte die Stelle ohne Hinterrad versetzen fahren (und ohne Fuß am Boden - sonst wärs ja einfach), hab aber nach der ersten Spitzkehre einfach immer etwas die Kontroll verloren um noch eine gescheite Spur für die zweite Kehre zu bekommen.

Sequenz1:















Kurz zurück gegangen und nochmal angefahren.





















Und nochmal dieselbe Stelle nur unterer Teil langsamer gefahren:


----------



## Kettenglied (9. November 2010)

> ich möchte die Stelle ohne Hinterrad versetzen fahren


Warum nicht?

Also:

Du bist zu weit hinten. Dadurch machst (mußt) du deine Arme, zumindest den Äußeren, viiiieeeel zu lang. So kann kein Mensch mehr vernünftig lenken oder das Gleichgewicht halten/Gewicht verlagern.

Desweiteren solltest du die Kurbeln waagrecht halten. Dein Schokoladenfuß ist dabei immer vorne. Sonst läufst du Gefahr an einem Stein o.ä. hängen zu bleiben. Außerdem fällt dir dann das Gleichgewichthalten und Gewichtverlagern viel leichter. Auf den letzten Bildern ist sehr gut zu erkennen das du das noch nicht verinnerlicht hast. 

Außerdem solltest du deine Knie weiter nach außen bringen (Stichwort "Gleichgewicht"). Das sieht  alles etwas verkrampft aus. Und irgendwie geht dir dein Knie/Oberschenkel im Weg um. Es/er berührt deinen Arm und sogar den Lenker wenn ich das recht erkenne. (Wenn deine Kurbeln waagrecht und die Knie draußen wären dann wäre das nicht so!)

Solch enge und steile Kehren fährt man normalerweise nicht so. Alleine schon deshalb weil du dauernt Gefahr läufst das dein VR durch das starke Einlenken zum Stehen und Stoppen kommt. Was dann passiert weißt du wohl selbst. Deswegen ist eigentlich das Versetzen von VR und HR hier angebracht. Da kannst du das Bike immer nahezu gerade ausrichten.

Auf dem 3.Bild hast du Gleichgewichtsprobleme und fährst gegen den Hang. Warum das? Auf dem 2.Bild sieht es nämlich noch ganz gut aus 

Auf den letzten Bildern hättest du m.M. nach vielleicht auch etwas früher einlenken müssen/können. Aber schwer zu sagen.......

Und hör damit auf dein VR anzuglotzen. Richte deinen Blick dahin wo du hin willst und nicht wo du gerade bist.

Ein Video wäre besser. Anhand der Fotos kann man nur vermuten. Man sieht nicht wie aktiv du auf dem Bike sitzt. Alles in Allem bist du aber m.M. nach etwas zu verkrampft und es fehlt dir an den Basics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (9. November 2010)

das meiste hat Kettenglied ja schon gesagt. Was mir noch auffällt:
- zentrale Position über dem Rad, d.h. Kurbelarme waagrecht, Schultern über den Lenker, Bauchnabel über'm Tretlager, Ellbogen raus, Blick nach vorne
- vor der Spitzkehre "klein machen", d.h. Schulter weiter zum Lenker und vor allem das Rad gegen den kurveninneren Oberschenkel legen. Derzeit verschenkst Du sehr viel Potential, da Du das Rad eher wie einen Omnibus um die Kurve lenken willst. Der riesige Vorteil eines Einspurfahrzeugs ist die Schräglage. Also Rad in die Kurve legen, dann brauchst Du auch nicht soviel Lenkeinschlag der halt immer gefährlich ist wegen hängenbleiben.


----------



## flyingscot (9. November 2010)

Einige Tipps verstehe ich nicht ganz...

- Zentrale Position bei gefühlten 50% Gefälle?!
- In die Kurve legen bei gefühlten 3km/h?! Die Bodenfreiheit wird dadurch ja schlechter...


----------



## el saltamontes (9. November 2010)

was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, vor allem auch deshalb weil ich selbst das problem eine zeit lang hatte:

durch den breiten lenker in verbindung mit einem kurzen oberrohr/tiefer körperposition blockierst du den lenkeinschlag mit dem knie. vielleicht geht es sich meistens noch aus, bei mir wars zb so, aber eine kleine unsicherheit ist bei mir dennoch immer aufgetreten. jetzt beachte ich meistens, dass der kurveninnere fuß der hintere ist (also pfeif ich auf die schokofuß-regel, ich hab jetzt einfach zwei schokofüße) oder - wenns gar nicht anders geht (weil die stelle so schwer ist) den inneren fuß noch zusätzlich "einklappen", also knie nach innen. hat mir zumindest ungemein geholfen...


----------



## Lemming (9. November 2010)

Nicht den Schokoladenfuss nach vorne sondern den kurvenäusseren Fuss. Dadurch dreht man die Hüfte und somit den ganzen Körper schon in die Richtung in die man möchte.

Auf dem dritt und viertletzen Bild sieh man auch ganz gut wie du dich durch die Pedalstellung selber behinderst. Das kurveninnere Pedal ist oben anstatt hinten, dadurch drückst du mit dem Arm gegen dein angewinkeltes Knie sprich du machst dich schmal, was es schwerer macht das Gleichgewicht zu halten da du dich nicht durch Bewegungen des Knies ausbalancieren kannst. Auf jeden Fall das Knie am Arm vorbei bringen um auch den Schwerpunkt ins Kurveninnere zu bringen.  Du verlagerst auch deinen Schwerpunk negativ, dadurch das dein kurvenäusseres Pedal unten ist, nach aussen was die ganze Sache auch nicht umbedingt leichter macht.

So viel Druck wie möglich aus VR das bringt Grip, also etwas mehr auf dem Rad stehen und nicht so klein machen das gibt Bewegungsfreiheit. Das HR folgt dir eh und aussen -innen - aussen um den grösstmöglichen Radius zu haben wobei sich das auf solchen Trail leicht sagt und man nicht umdbedingt die Linenwahl hat. Oft bringt es aber schon den entscheidenen cm wenn man aktiv darauf achtet zumindest soweit wie möglich aussen anzufahren und nicht zu früh einzulenken.

Sonst schwer zu sagen wenn man es nicht live oder zumindest in bewegten Bilden sieht.

Und sonst üben üben üben.


----------



## xalex (9. November 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Einige Tipps verstehe ich nicht ganz...
> 
> - Zentrale Position bei gefühlten 50% Gefälle?!
> - In die Kurve legen bei gefühlten 3km/h?! Die Bodenfreiheit wird dadurch ja schlechter...



zentral heisst ja nur, dass du das steuerrohr siehst, wenn du lotrecht runter schaust, bzw.der körperschwerpunkt über dem tretlager ist. dass ist ja unabhängig vom gefälle, je steiler, desto weiter gehst du ja nach hinten. aber eben nicht soweit, dass der körperschwerpunkt fast über dem hinterrad liegt. ich find das mit den seitlich rausgestellten armen eine gute hilfe, wenn ich merke, dass emien arme ganz durchgestreckt sind (länger las für einen kruzen moment bei stufen), dann weiß ich immer, dass was schiefläuft

für die bodenfreiheit iste swurst, da ja das kurveninnere  pedal zumindest waagerecht steht, bei mir eigentlich immer höher

ein tip von mir noch: beim übern immer nur versuchen, eine sache zu verändern (z.b. körperposition zentral lassen. wenn ich versuche, auf mehrere sachen gleichzeitig zu achten, bin ich immer überfordert

ansonsten noch danke fürs einstellen der bilder , find ich ne gute diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Goddi8 (9. November 2010)

Schöne Bilderserie, mit ähnlichen Problemen hatte/habe ich auch zu kämpfen. Auch weil ich nicht gescheit umsetzen kann 

Was mir bei mir aufgefallen ist und auch bei deinen Bilder rüberkommt. Du verlagerst den Schwerpunkt zu weit nach hinten und hast damit keinen Spielraum mehr. Versuch mal die Beine nach außen zu beugen (O-Beine) um den Schwerpunkt tiefer zu bekommen. Das hat mir viel geholfen.

Das da



Kettenglied schrieb:


> Auf dem 3.Bild hast du Gleichgewichtsprobleme und fährst gegen den Hang. Warum das? Auf dem 2.Bild sieht es nämlich noch ganz gut aus



ist mir auch immer passiert. Bei mir war das immer kurz vorm stehenden, einklappenden Vorderrad. Dann wird halt am Kurvenausgang Schwung geholt und das Ergebnis sieht so aus.
Ich versuche bei langsamer Kurvenfahrt allzu große Schräglage zu vermeiden und verlagere den Oberkörper eher etwas Richtung Kurvenaussenseite, Hüfte dabei nach innen gedreht (kurvenäusserer Fuss ist vorne). Die Schräglage sollte nicht durch das Verlagern des Gewichtes zum Kurveninnern kommen. Eher das Rad drücken.
Ich hoffe das ist verständlich.


Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2010)

das wichtigste: 
drücken! d.h. gewicht aufs vorderrad, auch wenn man intuitiv lieber nach hinten geht. 
wenn's vorderrad wegschmiert, heisst das, zu wenig reibung, weil zu wenig druck (kraft pro fläche) drauf. 
also anstatt ängstlich/vorsichtig den kopf einzuziehen und sich hinterm lenker zu verstecken: lieber mit der nase richtung vorderrad.

also - tip: 
1. "kinn vorm lenker" oder "brust zum steuerrohr". 
2. nicht ängstlich sein 
3. und vor allem: nicht mitten in der kurve schiss kriegen und zurückziehen, dann gibts mit sicherheit was *pardauz* aufs maul.


"arsch hinter den sattel" ist imho der am häufigsten fehlinterpretierte ratschlag, den man hört.
steh lieber zentral überm tretlager (s.o.).

irgendwann ist es mal mode geworden, bei jeder noch so flachen schräge nach hinten zu gehen. dass man dann kaum noch druck auf dem vorderrad hat und die meisten stütze genau deswegen passieren, weil man nicht mehr lenken kann, wird übersehen.
im gegenteil - meistens heisst es dann: noch weiter nach hinten.


----------



## felixh. (9. November 2010)

Mit je Kurve 20-30cm umsetzen hätte ich es schon durchfahren können. Wollte es halt ohne Durchsetzen fahren. Nich immer kann man HR versetzen. Und VR versetzen klapp bei mir im steilen quasi überhaupt nicht (meist endets damit, dass ich dann Rückwärts stehe....)

Bei dem 3. Bild hab ich abgebrochen, da ich zu weit unten war, um noch ohne HR versetzen in die zweite Kehre einzufahren. Ausserdem hab ich zu spät reingetreten und dann bin ich halt abgestiegen, anstelle es noch zu versuchen...
Solange ich mich auf eine Kehre vorbereiten kann (Anfahrt nicht zu schwer) gehts eh meistens gut. Nur halt wenn zwei Spitzkehren eng (unter 5m) aufeinander folgen, zerhauts mir die Technik (zu weit hinten, falsche Fußstellung, etc...)

Tu mir bei linkskehren schwerer wie bei rechtskehren, da ich halt normalerweise links vorne stehe.

Reinlehnen in Kurve ist halt kritisch bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit. Und Bike reinlehnen, Körper rauslehnen funktioniert auch nicht wirklich für mich.

Werde mal mit Blick und Fußstellung anfangen beim trainieren, und dann mal versuchen wies mit O-Beinen geht, vs Bike geggen Innenbein lehnen.


----------



## Mitglied (9. November 2010)

Schon sehr viel gesagt; was ich noch anmerken möchte:
Du guckst Deinem Vorderrad beim rollen zu. Die Blicksteuerung, also auch schon das Drehen Deines Kopfes in Fahrrichtung, fehlt völlig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (9. November 2010)

Es wurde ja schon gesagt, dass du zu weit hinten auf dem Bike bist. Ist zwar auf Fotos schwierig zu beurteilen weil man das Gefälle nicht richtig erkennen kann. Aber auf Bild 4 bist du z.B. sehr weit hinten/unten obwohl du quer zum Hang fährst und es da nicht nötig wäre. Es fällt auf, dass du auf allen Bilder so tief und weit hinten bist (sieht so aus, als wenn du die ganze Sektion in der Position fährst). Beim Reinfahren in die Kurve solltest du eigentlich erst mit dem Oberkörper nach hinten/unten gehen wenn das VR in die Fallinie rollt.

Zudem würde ich wie schon gesagt die Kurbeln waagerecht lassen. Welches Pedal man in der Kurve vorne hat ist geschmackssache, ich mag den Wechsel nicht und habe immer den Schokoladenfuß vorne.

Die Blicksteuerung ist mir nach dem Hinweis von Mitglied auch aufgefallen. Vielleicht täuscht das aber auch.

Bei einer sehr langsam gefahrenen Spitzkehre würde ich das Bike nicht reinlegen, ich sehe da keinen Sinn. Normalerweise bleibt das Bike dabei aufrecht, eher lehne ich mich mit dem Oberkörper etwas nach innen und das Bike nach außen.


----------



## Lemming (9. November 2010)

Und jetzt von der Theorie zurück zur Praxis. Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter. Umsetzten war nicht möglich da es einfach zu glatt war.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DHlemming?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/clJzjOe_dTQ

Sehe auch das die Kurbeln wie bei dir stehen, hat auf jeden Fall geklappt hatte aber das kurveninnere Knie war ausserhalb. Ne Patantlösung gibts nicht... vielleicht doch einfach nur üben üben üben und ausprobieren.


----------



## Tom:-) (9. November 2010)

sehr gute tipps hier. 

werde mal versuchen vor dem nächtsten 'ah mist, geschissert' was davon umzusetzen.


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2010)

der beste tip is übrigens immer noch: "wenn's eng wird - laufen lassen!"


----------



## Webster_22 (9. November 2010)

Korrekt: Laufen lassen!
Du guckst direkt aufs VR. Wenn du halb durch die Kurve bist: 3-5m weiter nach vorn gucken. Ich weiß, dass das blöd klingt und man meint, dass das nicht der Grund sein kann. Aber er ist es in vielen Fällen! Halb durch die Kurve, nach vorne gucken und laufen lassen.

Ein Trainer sagte mal:"Dein Unterbewußtsein weiß jetzt wie´s vor dir aussieht und der Rest will jetzt wissen wie´s danach weiter geht!"

Ist auch so, wenn man plötzlich ängstlich wird und meint man packt´s nicht. Nach vorne gucken und laufen lassen. Soll das Bike doch sehen, wie´s damit ab jetzt allein fertig wird. Das Bike kann ja auch allein den Berg nahezu fehlerfrei runterfahren. 

Super Bilder


----------



## Marc B (9. November 2010)

Lemming schrieb:


> Und jetzt von der Theorie zurück zur Praxis. Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter. Umsetzten war nicht möglich da es einfach zu glatt war.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DHlemming?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/clJzjOe_dTQ



Wieso macht der in dem Video die äußere Kurbel nach unten? Bei Spitzkehren lasse ich sie eigentlich waagerecht, das bringt Stabilität und sorgt für eine gute Balance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (9. November 2010)

Webster_22 schrieb:


> Korrekt: Laufen lassen!


Das Problem hier ist nur, dass man es bei sehr engen Kurven nicht einfach laufen lassen kann. Und wenn es sehr steil ist muss man die Geschwindigkeit auch irgendwie wieder runter bremsen. Man hat nicht überall einen flachen Auslauf.


----------



## Lemming (9. November 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wieso macht der in dem Video die äußere Kurbel nach unten? Bei Spitzkehren lasse ich sie eigentlich waagerecht, das bringt Stabilität und sorgt für eine gute Balance.



Ich hatte auch gedacht das ich an der Stelle die Kurbel wagerecht gelassen hatte aber dem war nicht so wie man sieht. Irgendwie ja auch logisch wenn ich darüber nachdenke. Links ist der Hang da bleibt nicht viel Platz für die Pedale und bei so einer geringen Geschwindigkeit  reicht ein leichter Haker schon dich aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen. Schaus dir in Einzelbildern an dann passts. Ich hatte das Fahrrad ja auch etwas in die Kurve gekippt das liess dem kurveninneren Pedal noch weniger Platz und man bringt einfach kein Druck darauf. Zum anderen ist es ja auch normal den Druck aufs kurvenäussere Pedal zu bringen.


Schwung und durch geht da definitiv nicht.


----------



## juh (10. November 2010)

[/QUOTE=dubbel]...1. "kinn vorm lenker" oder "brust zum steuerrohr".
...
"arsch hinter den sattel" ist imho der am häufigsten fehlinterpretierte ratschlag, den man hört.
steh lieber zentral überm tretlager (s.o.).[/QUOTE]
kann ich so absolut unterschreiben.
mein zusätzlicher tipp klingt paradox, ich meins aber ernst: sattel hoch (mal so versuchsweise in 2cm-schritten). das hilft mir in maßen angewendet, das gewicht nicht zu weit nach hinten zu bekommen.
außerdem sitzt du extrem kompakt auf deinem rad - die beine sind sehr nah daran und behindern dich beim einlenken. schaff platz, indem du das kurveninnere knie schon vorm einlenken "rausnimmst".


----------



## flyingscot (10. November 2010)

Also auf dem Video ist der Fahrer auch ziemlich weit hinten mit dem Hintern und es funktioniert. Ich glaube, es ist wirklich schwer einzuschätzen, wie steil das Gelände ist und wie viel Gewichtsverlagerung notwendig ist. Und solange man im steilen Gelände mit fast blockierter VR-Bremse unterwegs ist, ist das auch kein großes Problem. Man muss halt nur schnell wieder vor den Sattel kommen, wenn es weniger steil wird oder man die Bremse öffnet... sonst kann es zu nem unfreiwilligen Manual werden.

Gerade bei Spitzkehren versenke ich meinen Sattel soweit wie möglich, das erleichtert das Umsetzen ungemein...


----------



## Lemming (10. November 2010)

@Juh
Zentral überm Rad und den Ar5ch nicht nach hinten geht nur wenn du da dynamisch durchfährst. Hier ist das eher ne statische Angelegenheit. 
Renne einen Berg hinunter so steht dein Körper ca. 90° zum Untergrund, gehts du aber langsam stehst der Körper 90° zum Erdmittelpunkt. Genauso ist das hier auf den Bildern und im Video. Da es mit Schwung nicht geht bleibt dir nichts anderes über als so weit wie nötig hinter den Sattel zu gehen. 

Sattel hoch??? Ne du, das willst du in den Situationen nicht wirklich.


----------



## dubbel (10. November 2010)

seh ich etwas anders: 
"zentral überm rad" heisst für mich, dass der körperschwerpunkt senkrecht überm tretlager ist. 
und das heisst, je steiler, desto weiter nach hinten. das geht also in jedem (fahrbaren) gefälle. 
auf dem bild ganz oben ist der fahrer aber zu weit hinten, d.h. weiter als er sein müsste um sich nicht zu überschlagen.




_
Foto: Bike-Fahrtechnik Grundposition
Rechte: www.trailxperience.com _


----------



## berkel (10. November 2010)

Bei den beiden letzten Bildern ist der Schwerpunkt aber plötzlich zum Ar... gewandert!? Normal dürfte der Körperschwerpunkt etwa knapp vor dem Bauchnabel liegen.


----------



## Lemming (10. November 2010)

@dubbel
Da hatte ich das "zentral" falsch verstanden. (Hatte verstanden das wäre wie auf der Grafik unten links gemeint).

@Berkel
Stimmt voher war er am P......l.


----------



## dubbel (10. November 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Bei den beiden letzten Bildern ist der Schwerpunkt aber plötzlich zum Ar... gewandert!? Normal dürfte der Körperschwerpunkt etwa knapp vor dem Bauchnabel liegen.



das hab ich in 2 minuten hingewichst. 
ich hoffe, das prinzip ist trotzdem verstanden.


----------



## jan84 (10. November 2010)

Es wurde ja eigentlich alles schon gesagt, kann es aus eigener Erfahrung aber bestätigen, dass man sich durch Schwerpunkt zuweit hinten und zu tief (wie teils auf den Bildern) selbst behindert. Zum einen fehlts wie gesagt an Grip (zu weit hinten, Vorderrad schiebt am Kurvenausgang seitlich raus), zum anderen an Bewegungsfreiheit (zu tief). 

Mit innerem Pedal nach hinten hast halt deutlich mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, gerade bei breiterem Lenker (Schwerpunkt passt hier ganz gut mMn.):





In steilem Gelände ist die Balance zwischen "möglichst weit nach vorne" und "Reserven für einen Abstieg nach hinten haben" (nach vorne/unten ist ja oft keine Option) halt eine der Schwierigkeiten.

Vorderrad Umsetzen klappt bei mir in steilem Gelände auch erst seit ich mich bewusst möglichst weit vorne halte. 

Die "Laufen lassen" Taktik funktioniert bei dem langsamem technischen Gelände auch nur bedingt. Gibt ja durchaus wege wo es einfach keine Option ist nur kurz nachhaltig die Bremse aufzumachen. Man schafft vielleicht die eine Stelle fahrend, hat danach aber ein Problem. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (10. November 2010)

Muffley schrieb:


> [...] und vor allem das Rad gegen den kurveninneren Oberschenkel legen. Derzeit verschenkst Du sehr viel Potential, da Du das Rad eher wie einen Omnibus um die Kurve lenken willst. Der riesige Vorteil eines Einspurfahrzeugs ist die Schräglage. Also Rad in die Kurve legen, dann brauchst Du auch nicht soviel Lenkeinschlag der halt immer gefährlich ist wegen hängenbleiben.


Nachdem ich das Reinlegen in die Kurve bei langsamen Spitzkehren als unsinnig abgetan habe, habe ich nach Lemmings Video nochmal drüber nachgedacht.
Den angesprochenen geringeren Lenkeinschlag kann ich gedanklich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich mir die Lenkung blockiert vorstelle und das Bike zur Seite neige dann fährt es keine Kurve sondern geradeaus weiter. Man legt sich ja normal nur in die Kurve um der Fliehkraft entgegen zu wirken, das fällt hier weg.
Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass man durch die andere Schwerpunktlage / Abstützung evtl. mehr Sicherheit hat. Ich fühle mich bei engen und steilen Spitzkehren unsicher wenn ich sie versuche zu fahren und versetze dann lieber. Ich werde das mal ausprobieren ...


----------



## juh (10. November 2010)

> @Juh
> Zentral überm Rad und den Ar5ch nicht nach hinten geht nur wenn du da dynamisch durchfährst. Hier ist das eher ne statische Angelegenheit.
> Renne einen Berg hinunter so steht dein Körper ca. 90° zum Untergrund, gehts du aber langsam stehst der Körper 90° zum Erdmittelpunkt. Genauso ist das hier auf den Bildern und im Video. Da es mit Schwung nicht geht bleibt dir nichts anderes über als so weit wie nötig hinter den Sattel zu gehen.


korrekt. also teilweise. radfahren ist auch bei quasi schritttempo durchaus dynamisch - durch verlagern des schwerpunktes kann man viel erreichen. auch klar ist mir: man muss in steilem gelände den hintern hinter den sattel nehmen. wie du richtig schreibst: so weit wie nötig. es ist sehr verbreitet, den sattel bei jeder gelegenheit so weit wie möglich nach hinten zu nehmen - auch hier. 
jetzt spezifisch zu den bildern des threaderstellers (übrigens: ich will niemanden persönlich angreifen, jetzt kommt !meine! fehleranalyse):
- der fahrer macht sich auf allen bildern "klein" aufm rad - wohl aus unsicherheit. kenn ich gut. in bild4 sieht man schön, was passiert: knie und unterarm/lenker kollidieren --> nicht genug spielraum, einzulenken. hier kann es helfen das kurveninnere knie aus der schussbahn zu nehmen, indem man es in die kurve "streckt". hier maln altes bild von mir:





die pedalstellung ergibt sich dann automatisch - dann muss man da nicht mehr drandenken.

- die sache mit dem schwerpunkt: dubbel hats perfekt ausgedrückt. gewicht so weit hinter, dass man sich nicht überschlägt, reicht. 

- der fahrer sieht normalwüchsig aus, das rad ist eher klein, vorbau kurz, der sattel maximal versenkt. zusammen mit unsicherheit bringt einen sowas gern dazu, viel zu weit nach hinten zu gehen. 
irgendetwas muss man ändern: optimalerweise die sache mit dem unguten gefühl, um weiter vor zu gehen. klappt nicht immer, also kann man auch nen längeren vorbau montieren oder - erheblich billiger - mal versuchen den sattel ETWAS hoch zu machen. keine bergaufposition, aber hier würde ich so grob 5cm höher probieren und im bedarfsfalle wieder absenken. das komplette versenken des sattels bringt zwar durchaus sicherheit und tempo, erfordert aber auch wahnsinnige konzentration und einen hochaktiven fahrstil, um beides zu erreichen.


----------



## Goddi8 (10. November 2010)

Das Bild von Juh zeigt perfekt was ich gemeint habe. Der Körper bleibt senkrecht, das Gewicht geht nach außen (der Hintern ist über dem äußeren Pedal) und das Rad wird gedrückt.

Wegen Gewicht nach hinten. Dubbels Bilder zeigen ja schön, dass die Hüfte immer zentral über dem Tretlager bleibt. Ich habe am Anfang aus Angst vor Überschlägen einfach auch immer den Hinter so weit als möglich hinter den Sattel gebracht. Nachdem ich mir angewöhnt habe die Knie ein wenig zu beugen und damit den Hintern runter und nach hinten (aber nicht mehr so weit nach hinten) bekomme, ist die Überschlagsangst verschwunden. Ich hab die Schultern über dem Lenker bin aber nicht so hoch, dass ich das Gefühl habe abzuheben.

Perfekt vorbereitet ist aber der Hunde. Erstklassige Schwanzstellung als Vorbereitung für die Kurve und die Zunge schmeckt schon mal die Richtung vor


----------



## Muffley (11. November 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das Reinlegen in die Kurve bei langsamen Spitzkehren als unsinnig abgetan habe, habe ich nach Lemmings Video nochmal drüber nachgedacht.
> Den angesprochenen geringeren Lenkeinschlag kann ich gedanklich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich mir die Lenkung blockiert vorstelle und das Bike zur Seite neige dann fährt es keine Kurve sondern geradeaus weiter. Man legt sich ja normal nur in die Kurve um der Fliehkraft entgegen zu wirken, das fällt hier weg.
> Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass man durch die andere Schwerpunktlage / Abstützung evtl. mehr Sicherheit hat. Ich fühle mich bei engen und steilen Spitzkehren unsicher wenn ich sie versuche zu fahren und versetze dann lieber. Ich werde das mal ausprobieren ...



mach' mal folgenden Test: Bike hinstellen, du stehst daneben, dann einen bestimmten Lenkeinschlag wählen und diesen fixieren (wenn Du's ganz genau haben willst, kurz die Vorbauschrauben öffnen und die Aheadschraube zu fest anziehen). Bike senkrecht stehend eine 180° Kurve schieben und merken wo am Ende das Vorderrad steht.
Und dann das gleiche nochmal mit etwas Schräglage. Du wirst sehen, dass der Kurvenradius des Vorderrades deutlich geringer ist als wenn das Rad senkrecht steht. Deshalb ist es auch im langsamen Geläuf sinnvoll, das Rad in die Kurve zu legen und als Fahrer aufrecht zu bleiben, denn weniger Lenkeinschlag gibt Sicherheit vor hängenbleiben und der aufrechte Fahrer übt mehr Druck auf die Reifenaufstandsfläche aus als wenn er "off-axis" neben dem Bike hängt.


----------



## Büscherammler (11. November 2010)

Sehr schön sieht man auch den Blickunterschied beim TE und bei dem Bild von Juh. Juh sieht voraus, da wo er hinwill. Der TE hingegen fixiert sein Vorderrad. Dadurch wird das ganze automatisch unsicherer, kippliger.


----------



## Ergowolf (13. Dezember 2010)

Auf den Bildern sieht die Roll-Fahrstellung selbst vor den Kehren nicht wirklich glücklich aus.

Mal am Rande gefragt, das Rad sieht irgendwie recht klein aus (gedachte Oberrohrlänge) wie groß bist du und was für eine Rahmengröße fährst du da??

Was mit Hintern/Bauchnabel/Hüfte gemeint sein könnte, benenne ich als Becken, dieses dann in der Lotlinie über dem Tretlager und der Schultergürtel in der Lotlinie über dem Lenker/bzw. der Nabenachse, was bei der Vorbaulänge aber passen müsste.

"Dubbel" danke für die gute Zeichnung!

Dein Fahrposition...mir wäre der Sattel deutlich zu tief. Stelle meinen so ein, dass ich im sitzen noch problemlos treten kann, ohne die Knie so extrem zu beugen (bis zu den Ohren). Dann wie beschrieben Kurbeln waagrecht UND die Beine etwas gestreckter, bzw. die Knie nicht so extrem gebeugt (das kostet doch Kraft wie blöd) und wie schon beschrieben nach aussen, da die Position in der Bildfolge nur zur Verkrampfung führen kann (bist ja halb in der Kniebeuge...).

Die Arme strecken nicht den Lenker von mir weg, sondern die Ellbogen gehen seitlich nach aussen (zum dämpfen und reagieren können), angepasst an die Steilheit der Strecke, der Oberkörper kommt dabei natürlich tief, was den Vorteil hat, das ich das Vorderrad über eine Kante "runterschieben" kann, ohne mit dem Oberkörper (verkrampft/panisch) über die Kante in die Stufe zu plumpsen...

Zu guter letzt: mir hilft bei von oben besehnen Steilstücken zur Panikeliminierung, einfach die Zeit nehmen, absteigen und das Rad mal in den steilsten teil des Weges stellen und dabei mal direkt von der Seite anschauen obs tatsächlich so steil ist, das der Überschlag droht wenn ich nicht die Arme voll strecke und mich mit dem Becken hinter dem Hinterrad einfinde...
Beim Vertikal/Horizontalpeilen entspannt sich da manches schon vor der dann folgenden Befahrung


----------



## felixh. (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Rad ist ein M (17 Zoll). 
Effective TopTobe 584mm. Allerdings ist das Tretlager mit 38cm sehr hoch, und die Kettenstreben mit 440mm recht lang. Lenkwinkel mit 67.5° für einen Freerider sehr steil (vor allem wenn die Gabel abtaucht). Errechneter Reach ist 388mm, Stack 581mm.

Sprich durch die Geometrie ist es auf sehr steilen Stücken überschlagsgefährdeter wie mein Golden Willow CC/AM Radel. Werde aber nächstes Jahr den Lenkwinkel mit Reducer um 2° flacher machen.

Die Roll Fahrstellung ist nicht gut, weil ich direkt davor aufgestiegen bin, bzw beim ersten Bild eine ziemlich blöde Stelle davor ist wo man etwas Tempo braucht, damit man nicht seitlich wegrutscht, und dadurch halt nicht so gut die Ideallinie erwischt.

Spitzkehren sind großteils einfach das vertrauen dass es geht. Wobei Gewicht zentral oder Gewicht zu weit hinten irgendwie bei mir beides funktioniert. Wenn das Gewicht zu weit hinten ist, fällt es mir leichter sehr scharf einzulenken. Bin ich weiter vorne mit dem Gewicht, dann blockiert mir dabei das VR (ohne dass ich die Bremse ziehen würde) ganz gerne. Und generell gehts mit ein bisserl Geschwindigkeit meist einfacher - nur fehlt halt ab und zu das vertrauen, grad wenn man eine Stelle zum ersten Mal fährt.

Den Stufentrail am Anninger komme ich, da ich bestimmt schon 30mal runter bin, inzwischen ohne Versetzen und Fuß am Boden jedes zweite mal runter (teils passiert es mir dass ich 1-2 Kurven nicht schaffe, und nochmal neu ansetzen muss) - siehe Videos vom Trail hier (nicht von mir, kenn aber die Rider): [ame="http://vimeo.com/4789188"]Girl Riding on Vimeo[/ame] oder [ame="http://vimeo.com/4037692"]Wienerwald 2 on Vimeo[/ame]
Aber das Problem ist halt einfach, wenn man Stellen nicht kennt und dann mitten in der Kurve stehenbleibt, weils nicht weiterrollt und man die Pedale so blöd hat, dass man nicht reintreten kann.


----------



## tommyboy (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir das mal durchgelesen und verstehe es nicht ganz.

Wo ist der Sinn, ohne Versetzen des Hinterrades einen Trail runterzukommen?



> Den Stufentrail am Anninger komme ich, da ich bestimmt schon 30mal runter bin, inzwischen ohne Versetzen und Fuß am Boden jedes zweite mal runter (teils passiert es mir dass ich 1-2 Kurven nicht schaffe, und nochmal neu ansetzen muss)



Es ist ja keine "Rennstrecke", die man perfekt auswendig kennen muss und somit jeden Bremspunkt, jede Kurve.
Es sind Trails, von denen es unzählig viele gibt und jeder Trail hat seine Linie, Charakteristik. Es ist einfach ein aussichtsloses Vorhaben, das umzusetzen, was Du verlangst? Denke ich...

Damit zerstörst Du Dir doch jeden Spass an einem Trail, wenn Du so verkrampft da hineingehst.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## jan84 (20. Dezember 2010)

Es muss doch keinen Sinn haben. Man kann sich sowas doch einfach als Herausforderung vornehmen. Evtl/Wahrscheinlich lernt man was dabei, was einem evtl. auch weiterhilft wenns mal wirklich keine Möglichkeit zum Umsetzen (/hier irgendeinen anderen Fähigkeit die man lernen kann auch wenn sie objektiv erstmal keinen Sinn macht einsetzen) gibt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelli (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mir keine Situation vorstellen, in der man eine Spitzkehre ohne Umsetzen fahren kann und mit nicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Dezember 2010)

Du fährst nicht wirklich so, oder!? Eigentlich machst Du garnix richtig. 


Richtig wäre:

Pedale waagerecht (ob "Schokoladenfuß" vorne oder hinten streiten sich die Geister. Des weist aber spätestens nach der zweiten Kehre selbst)
Beine gerade, aber nicht durchgestreckt (schwere Füße)
Arme leicht angewinkelt und gleich gerade (leichte Arme)
Blick in Fahrtrichtung (raus! aus der Kurve schauen; bei engen Kehren am inneren Kurvenrand entlang schauen)
Oberkörper in Blick-/Fahrtrichtung drehen (wo Dein Brustbein hinschaut, fährst Du hin!)
Lenken über Drehung des Oberkörper -und nicht wie zu sehen mit einem kurzen und einem langen Arm
Sattel an den kurveninneren Oberschenkel anlegen (5ter Verbindungspunkt zum Rad)
Das lässt sich alles sehr schön zwischendrin beim Rollen (nicht im Trail, sondern auf einer leicht abschüssigen Verbindungsetappe) leicht mal checken:
stehend eine Hand vom Lenker nehmen und seitlich wegstrecken. Hand wechseln. Wenn das passt, hockst richtig! 
Ab und an mal praktiziert, kannst bald nur noch richtig stehen und kommst so auch um´s Eck.

Mein ehrlichgemeinter Tip: mach einen Fahrkurs. So, wie Du drauf sitzt tust Dir irgendwann richtig weh...


----------



## jan84 (21. Dezember 2010)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Ich kann mir keine Situation vorstellen, in der man eine Spitzkehre ohne Umsetzen fahren kann und mit nicht.



Manchmal ist halt fürs Hinterrad kein Platz zum Umsetzen. Die Kehre auf dem Bild oben (#27) von mir ist son Grenzfall in die Richtung gewesen. Mit kleinen Umsetzern hinten reinfahren, irgendwann hängts HR halt an der Böschung. Hinterrad wäre zwar noch mit sehr hohem Umsetzen -irgendwie- in die Böschung gegangen, aber das war zumindest grenzwertig. 
Beste Weg war langsam, mit quasi voll eingeschlagenem Lenker, reinrollen und wenn das VR an der Kante steht vorne ein bisschen zurück in den Trial setzen. 

Außerdem hilft einem jede Fähigkeit die die Radbeherrschung fördert irgendwie weiter. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Machiavelli (21. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Manchmal ist halt fürs Hinterrad kein Platz zum Umsetzen. Die Kehre auf dem Bild oben (#27) von mir ist son Grenzfall in die Richtung gewesen.



Naja dann muss man entweder sehr hoch Umsetzen oder beim Umsetzen die Bremse kommen lassen.


----------



## jan84 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich sag ja ein Grenzfall .


----------



## Marc B (4. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AirNST (5. April 2011)

ab 1:43 wirds aber erst so richtig interessant


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. April 2011)

Lemming schrieb:


> Und jetzt von der Theorie zurück zur Praxis. Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter. Umsetzten war nicht möglich da es einfach zu glatt war.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DHlemming?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/clJzjOe_dTQ
> 
> Sehe auch das die Kurbeln wie bei dir stehen, hat auf jeden Fall geklappt hatte aber das kurveninnere Knie war ausserhalb. Ne Patantlösung gibts nicht... vielleicht doch einfach nur üben üben üben und ausprobieren.


ich finds immer krass, wie sehr sich videoaufnahmen von der wirklichkeit unterscheiden. der augenscheinlich verdammt steile trail sieht auf dem video aus, als ob man ihn relativ easy runterrollen könnte - das fahrverhalten spricht eine ganz andere sprache...schön gefahren.


----------

